# How many bowls you smoke per day/ week?



## Subotaj (Jan 8, 2008)

lately I found myself smoke 2-4 bowls every day.
it is too much for me because I never smoked cigarettes.. I hate them 
and I enjoy mostly smoking pipes or hookah when i was younger.
Hmm...

I should decrease it only to few bowls per week.




p


----------



## JPH (Jun 30, 2006)

*Re: How many bowls you smoke per day?*

Probably 1

Because I dont smoke pipe every day.... but when I do I usually have 2 or3....


----------



## CigarGal (Jun 2, 2006)

*Re: How many bowls you smoke per day?*

about 3-4 per week. When it is really cold I get in the hot tub and smoke a cigar:tu


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

Three bowls most days. Already smoked three today and will likely smoke another.


----------



## Nutiket_32 (Oct 26, 2006)

If i smoke, i generally smoke 2-3 at a time, but I probably only get to smoke one or two days a week


----------



## IHT (Dec 27, 2003)

most of the time, i smoke 1 or 2 a day, sometimes 3.


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

I've went head first into this, and I'm smoking like a chimley. Probably going on 5 a day or so.


----------



## ShawnP (Oct 18, 2005)

2 or 3 bowls a week on the norm. Sometimes I will smoke more it really just depends on the week.

I know I always crave a bowl when I am at work.


Shawn


----------



## smokehouse (Jan 31, 2007)

at least 2 a day sometimes more


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

smoke 3 or 4 bowls 2 or three days a week..give or take.p


----------



## ButchA (Dec 17, 2007)

Usually 2 bowls a day. If I'm bored or have nothing to do, I might fire up another bowl.


----------



## Guest (Jan 13, 2008)

I'd be smoking 6or 7 a week if it wasn't freaking winter but alas it is,so if i'm real lucky, 2 per week.pp


----------



## kheffelf (Jul 31, 2006)

Not enough, I probably have only been getting in maybe two a week, that is going to change here and I am going to slow my life down some. Hopefully get three in tonight.


----------



## EvanS (Dec 29, 2006)

Nutiket_32 said:


> If i smoke, i generally smoke 2-3 at a time


the bits on those pipes must be pretty thin Austin. Either that or you have a mouth like a Great White:r

For me it's usually 2 complete on work days. Weekends is more like 4 to 5 per day...taking away a bowl per cigar if I have one


----------



## Silky01 (Jul 16, 2007)

EvanS said:


> the bits on those pipes must be pretty thin Austin. Either that or you have a mouth like a Great White:r
> 
> For me it's usually 2 complete on work days. Weekends is more like 4 to 5 per day...taking away a bowl per cigar if I have one


Whew, I thought I was smokin the most, ie thought I was going overboard p. But I'm having to get more pipes now cause I can't remember what I smoke b/w days, so I figure with a few more pipes I'll be able to take a guess at which ones I've not used in the past few days and use that one :chk


----------



## illinoishoosier (Aug 13, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> Whew, I thought I was smokin the most, ie thought I was going overboard p. But I'm having to get more pipes now cause I can't remember what I smoke b/w days, so I figure with a few more pipes I'll be able to take a guess at which ones I've not used in the past few days and use that one :chk


I've set up a couple of pipe racks to try to keep 'em separated. Up to almost 30 now...:r


----------



## aliefj96 (Nov 8, 2007)

2 bowls a day 5 days a week. Would like to bounce that up to 4-5 per day 7 days a week. p


----------



## Will_S (Jan 2, 2008)

Before I discovered cigars I smoked about 2-3 bowls a day and maybe 2-3 cigs. Lately some or all of those bowls are cigars. There was a study back in the 60's (probably the last time there was a big enough statistical sample to draw conclusions) that found (iirc) 3 bowls a day or under to have either no health impact, or a positive effect.


----------



## billhud (Dec 31, 2007)

uncballzer said:


> But I'm having to get more pipes now cause I can't remember what I smoke b/w days..


That's why every pipe smoker should own a couple of cobs. Weather's crap? Smoke a cob. Can't remember which pipe is in rotation? Grab a cob. Gonna be rough and tumble? Grap a cob. Smooth and cool and if it breaks, loss is small.

All four of my smokes today were from two cobs. Two at home and two at the range.


----------



## wharfrathoss (Dec 27, 2006)

between 2 & 5/day since i quit cigarettes


----------



## SAjunidog (Oct 1, 2007)

3/day seems to be the magic number for me. When I'm back home with the folks I often go a day without smoking since I can't get out of the house, but then I'll go and smoke 5 bowls at a tobacco shop to make up for it. Back in my dorm its prey much a constant 3-4 (usually 1 at some point between classes then 2-3 at night with friends).


----------



## foxtrot7 (Dec 7, 2007)

I need to be smoking alot more I am at about 1-2 and an occational cigar.


----------



## Mad Hatter (Apr 8, 2007)

I think I had 12 bowls and a cigar today. Trying some new blends, breaking in new pipes and I was very bored.


----------



## jgros001 (Jun 14, 2005)

about 5 bowls a week


----------



## otto (Dec 1, 2007)

About 3-4 bowls a day for me pwith an occasional cigar:cb


----------



## JacksonCognac (Nov 12, 2007)

hmm I want to say on average 1-2 a day.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

I have slowed down a lot over the last few years. On average, between 3 & 5 bowls a week. I also smoke an average of between 3 & 5 cigars a week.


----------



## JRI (Nov 11, 2006)

I typically smoke 3-5 bowls per day.


----------



## icculus1946 (Apr 24, 2006)

3-5 bowls/week


----------



## solafid3 (Jul 4, 2006)

It depends, while I'm at work, I have a tendency to smoke cigars over my pipes, because it's easier to sell cigars while one has a cigar in his mouth. Usually I'm smoking 2-3 bowls a day, if I am smoking my pipes.


----------



## IceChant (Dec 7, 2007)

I don't smoke much and it depends on time and whether as I smoke outside, only 1-2 bowls a week same with cigars 1-2 per week but I had weeks without smoking at all.


----------



## Arizona (Jul 19, 2007)

I smoke between 2 and 4 bowls a day, depending how busy i am or if i'm on my days off from work. Usually one in the morning with coffee, one or two during the day and one in the evening.


----------



## Infin1ty (May 12, 2007)

I was doing about 1 a day or 1 everyother day, but with work, Its been pretty crazy so I havn't been able to smoke since I started.


----------



## tzilt (Nov 20, 2007)

I try for 1 bowl a day but sometimes end up skipping a night here and there. On average probably 5x/week.


----------



## Ultravox (Jan 4, 2007)

tzilt said:


> I try for 1 bowl a day but sometimes end up skipping a night here and there. On average probably 5x/week.


I'm in a similar boat. I'll often smoke 2 bowls a day for a week or so but then my rate will drop for a time when I'll only smoke 2-3 a week. I think I average about 3-4 a week because of these 'breaks'.


----------



## DubintheDam (Jun 5, 2007)

4-5 a day, minimum 3, on a good day 8 no problem.


----------



## Bridges (Jan 6, 2008)

Usually about 5 a week. Yeah I know it's pitiful. I'd love to get the time to smoke a few a day.p


----------

